# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Introduce Yourself! >  kevin from upstate NY

## szynk450

hey everyone.... new to site but not really too new to snakes.. ive owned a handful of snakes over the last few years... everything from redtail boas albino redtails.. to corn snakes and even an emerald tree boa...

looking to get more into ball pythons now ! 

hope to learn lots on the forum !

----------


## llovelace

:Welcome:  to BP.net, you will find this site very helpful  :Smile:

----------


## Jerhart

Welcome.


I'm pretty awesome.

----------


## Boanerges

Welcome to BP.net  :Salute:  I think ball pythons are illegal to own in New York? Not 100% sure on that but someone here probaly knows.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Hello Kevin and  :Welcome:  to our forum, hope you enjoy your stay!

----------


## steveboos

Welcome to the site, Ball Pythons are a whole lot easier to keep than an ETB, so you should enjoy that part. Also BP's wont just up and die on you like Emeralds will.

----------


## Egapal

> Welcome to BP.net  I think ball pythons are illegal to own in New York? Not 100% sure on that but someone here probaly knows.


Nope Boanerges, not illegal at all.  Now you might be thinking about New York City and in that case I am not sure.  As for the State, they are definitely legal.

----------

_Boanerges_ (01-14-2011)

----------


## Boanerges

I guess all pythons are illegal in the five boroughs of New York (Brooklyn, Staten Island, Bronx, Manhattan and Queens) but not everywhere in New York?
http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...-illegal-in...

----------


## Egapal

> hey everyone.... new to site but not really too new to snakes.. ive owned a handful of snakes over the last few years... everything from redtail boas albino redtails.. to corn snakes and even an emerald tree boa...
> 
> looking to get more into ball pythons now ! 
> 
> hope to learn lots on the forum !


Now Kevin, when you say upstate New York.  Do you mean upstate New York or do you mean more mid state.  I live in Plattsburgh.  If you are south of the Adirondack Park I will have to argue the whole upstate thing.   Welcome to the site though.  Lots of good stuff here.  Do you have any specific questions?

----------


## Strange_Evil

Hey.welcome to the site man it is greeat!







> Welcome to BP.net  I think ball pythons are illegal to own in New York? Not 100% sure on that but someone here probaly knows.


Ball pythons ,well all pythons and boas are only illegal in New york CITY as in the five boroughs, But not New york as a state other parts like Westchester County Ny and i believe long island it is 100% legal to own one,I looked into this because i moved from Pennsylvania to Westchester County this week and thought they would be illegal in Here but they are not!

----------

_Boanerges_ (01-14-2011)

----------


## KristynhasBALLS

Nope, balls are legal in NY!
It's burm's we're not allowed to have  :Sad:  But hop the border into Jersey and they're legal??  :Confused: 

Welcome to the site fellow Upstater! You're gonna love it here!

----------

_Boanerges_ (01-14-2011)

----------


## Strange_Evil

> Nope, balls are legal in NY!
> It's burm's we're not allowed to have  But hop the border into Jersey and they're legal?? 
> 
> Welcome to the site fellow Upstater! You're gonna love it here!


Sucks that i cannot get a burm but i love my Bp (beauty ^_^),It would be really cool if we could start a group called New york ball python owners or new york monster snake keepers,What do you think(should i start my own thread on this?)

----------

KristynhasBALLS (01-14-2011)

----------


## szynk450

Egapal not that far north lol.... i live by watertown... its still more upstate than say SYRACUSE LOL...


yea u can even get burms in ny u have to get a special permit for them !!!! my friend has the permits and a albino burm had a normal burm and a retic. but got rid of those two and just has the albino burm

----------


## BallsUnlimited

long island where i live is perfectly legal as well as further north. queens,bronx etc is illegal like others said

----------


## KristynhasBALLS

YES! I am totally down to join a group for NY BP owners! Lets do it!!

----------


## Egapal

> Egapal not that far north lol.... i live by watertown... its still more upstate than say SYRACUSE LOL...
> 
> 
> yea u can even get burms in ny u have to get a special permit for them !!!! my friend has the permits and a albino burm had a normal burm and a retic. but got rid of those two and just has the albino burm


Thats what I am talking about.  Watertown is totally upstate.  Haven't been out that way in a while.  Glad someone understands how frustrating it is to hear people saying they are from upstate NY when they aren't even close.  Let me know if you have any BP questions.

----------


## j_h_smith

Hello. Glad to see you could make it. We've been expecting you for some time now. 

Jim Smith

----------


## Geckos-by-Pam

Just thought I'd add that I'm in Herkimer! Welcome :Smile:

----------


## Strange_Evil

> YES! I am totally down to join a group for NY BP owners! Lets do it!!


Hey ,turns out only staff and high ranked members can make groups so hopefully we can get one of them to make a Ny ball python owners group.Fingers crossed :Please: .

----------


## szynk450

yea i hear a lot of people that live like cortland area consider themselves upstate and cortland is like 40mins at least south of syracuse... i am almost ready to bring my snakes in lol got my rack about half build  bought a handful of mice to start breeding them and just gotta order my flexxwatt heat tank supplies and thermostat and im all set.. i found a guy fairly locally that will sell me a male bumblebee and female pastel for 500 lol... hope he still has them once im ready ! i figure that would be a good pair to start with !

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> YES! I am totally down to join a group for NY BP owners! Lets do it!!


Im down

----------


## ballbreeder

I only concider myself upstate because by definition anything north of NYC is upstate.  NYC, Upstate, North Country.  But yeah, being in a mountain town midstate on a lake with no one else around feels like upstate. ha.    Welcome Kevin, and hope you enjoy the new world of BP's.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Welcome to the site! You definitely came to the right place if you're looking to get into ball pythons!  :Good Job:

----------


## BrothersRoyal

Welcome to the posse!

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> I only concider myself upstate because by definition anything north of NYC is upstate.  NYC, Upstate, North Country.  But yeah, being in a mountain town midstate on a lake with no one else around feels like upstate. ha.    Welcome Kevin, and hope you enjoy the new world of BP's.


yea i live on an island with nothing but spikey hair an orange tans lol

----------

